# WebDAV einrichten und user anlegen



## ein_fremder (26. Feb. 2012)

Hey folks,

ich bin ein Säugling auf dem Gebiet Linux und Server und vServer. Haha werden einige jetzt sagen. Aber ich hoffe jemand ist bereit mir ein wenig zu helfen.

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine vServer gemietet und laut meinem Provider soll alles nach dem Tutorial von hier auch problemlos gehen.

HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Einrichtung von WebDAV mit Apache2 auf Debian Lenny

Die erste Schwierigkeit, die ich habe, geht beim Auskommentieren des <VirtualHost> los. Hab ich leider komplett überhaupt keinen Plan. Ich weiß nicht mal genau in welcher Datei das gemacht werden soll und an welche Stelle das gesetzt wird. Ich hab auch rein gar nichts gefunden, wo das auch nur ansatzweise erläutert wird.
Weiter geht es mit dem Anlegen von usern.

Da habe ich das gefunden.

WebDAV mit Apache einrichten - FelixSchwarz

Leider leuchten mir da auch einige Sachen nicht ein. Was haben die verschiedenen Präfixe -bc und so auf sich? Wann muss ich welches gebrauchen?
Ich bin ja dankbar für jedes Tut oder HowTo. Aber das ist mir ne Nummer zu wenig.

Wenn irgendwer Lust hat mir zu helfen, immer frei raus.

Vorerst Danke und Gruß
Der Neue...


----------



## Till (27. Feb. 2012)

Die Dateien stehen doch im Tutorial, z.B. die vhoste Datei:

/etc/apache2/sites-available/default

Kleiner Tipp: vernische niemals 2 Tutorials, denn das wird am Ende Grundsätzlich nicht funktionieren. Es gibt zig möglickeiten die gleiche Sache zu konfigurieren, wenn Du also 2 Tutorials folgst dann hast Du 2 halbe Konfigurationen die nicht funktionieren werden.


----------



## Sir Henry (21. Juli 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du - gerade wenn du neu auf dem Gebiet bist - nicht mehr mit Debian Lenny arbeiten. Falls möglich, setze also den Server neu auf mit der aktuellen Version Squeeze und halte dich dann an das "Perfekter-Server"-Tutorial dazu.


----------

